# [SOLVED-czyli się nie da by design] zmiana czasu CEST -> CET

## maczo

Hej,

mój zegar systemowy wie że znajduje się w strefie zimowej:

```

# date

Mon Oct 29 21:34:38 CET 2007

```

jednakowoż wczoraj nie nastąpiło automatyczne przesunięcie czasu o godzinę...

Co muszę zrobić by uniknąć ręcznego przestawiania i aby system robił to automatycznie ?

Dzięki,

MaciekLast edited by maczo on Sun Nov 04, 2007 7:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kolszak

np startowac ntp-clienta przy starce systemu albo co lepsze ntpdate uruchamiane z crona i synchronizacja czasu o zadanych godzinach z serwerami czasu.

----------

## canis_lupus

Czemu twierdzisz że ntpdate jest lepsze?

----------

## kolszak

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Czemu twierdzisz że ntpdate jest lepsze?

 

bo moge sobie zrobic skrypt ktory robil cos wiecej  :Smile: 

----------

## one_and_only

Ntpd przy starcie systemu potrzebuje u mnie ok 3 s., najwięcej ze wszystkich skryptów. Trochę długo żeby dawać go za każdym razem. Z crona mogę ustawić synchronizację raz na tydzień.

----------

## canis_lupus

hehe, to nie uzywajcie ntp-clienta tylko ntpd. U mnie startuje błyskawicznie. A synchronizacja raz na tydzien to stanowczo za żadko.

----------

## one_and_only

Przetestowałem w domu na bridged DSL ze stałym zewnętrznym IP i w sumie też synchronizuje błyskawicznie, ale kiedy jestem "u siebie" w sieci akademickiej to ntpd startuje mi wspomniane 2-3 s. Z czego to może wynikać?

----------

## maczo

No, dobra, fajnie, spróbuję, ale tak czy siak nie odpowiada to na moje pytanie  :Smile: 

Czemu system potrzebuje pomocy (albo ode mnie, albo z zewnętrznego źródła synchronizacji) aby przestawić czas ?

Co zrobić aby sam przestawiał ?

Dzięki,

Maciek

----------

## znal

pokaż swój /etc/conf.d/clock

masz ustawioną opcję CLOCK_SYSTOHC? i clock dodany do runlevelu default?

----------

## maczo

```

cat /etc/conf.d/clock

# /etc/conf.d/clock

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then 

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then 

# you should set it to "local".

CLOCK="local"

# Select the proper timezone.  For valid values, peek inside of the

# /usr/share/zoneinfo/ directory.  For example, some common values are

# "America/New_York" or "EST5EDT" or "Europe/Berlin".

TIMEZONE="Europe/Warsaw"

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup, 

# you may do so here.

CLOCK_OPTS=""

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time 

# during shutdown, then say "yes" here.

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"

### ALPHA SPECIFIC OPTIONS ###

# If your alpha uses the SRM console, set this to "yes".

SRM="no"                        

# If your alpha uses the ARC console, set this to "yes".

ARC="no"

```

I jeszcze...

```

# rc-update show

           alsasound |      default                  

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

            coldplug | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot

```

Nie rozumiem jak to powinno wpływać na automatyczną zmianę...

?

----------

## chomzee

Bo masz ustawiony zegar ,,po windowsowemu''.

Twój zegar sprzętowy ustawiony jest na czas lokalny (CET lub CEST). Jeżeli używasz tylko linuksa, ustaw sobie zegar na uniwersalny czas UTC oraz w /etc/conf.d/clock wpisz:

CLOCK="UTC"

Wówczasw ogóle nie będzie potrzeby przestawiania zegara sprzętowego, system sam dobierze sobie odpowiedni czas.

----------

## maczo

No właśnie problem w tym, że mam dual boot z Windowsem, który w momencie zmiany czasu przestawia zegar BIOSowy.

Gdybym ustawił UTC to by się psuło - tak myślę.

Zatem muszę mieć zegar 'local' - ale teraz pytanie, czy Linux nie może w momencie zmiany czasu (którą  wnioskuje z lokalizacji) brutalnie przestawić zegar sprzętowy - czyli tak jak to robi Windows ?...

----------

## cinek810

heh.. to napisz sobie jakis skrypt ktory bedzie sprawdzal date. Jak wystapi jakas okreslona to doda do daty godzine albo odejmie... potem wrzuc to do skryptow rc i po sprawie...

ale tak czy siak przy dwu systemach problem jest nie rozwiazywalny: skad windows bedzie wiedzial, ze juz przestawiles date? Pewnie przestawi jeszcze raz- to samo zrobi linux- no chyba ze w linux-owym skrypcie sprawdzisz jeszcze date z jakims zegarem internetowym i porownasz jaka powinna byc...

ale jak zadziala windows- to nie wiem, raczej zmieni jeszcze raz.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## znal

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> ale tak czy siak przy dwu systemach problem jest nie rozwiazywalny: skad windows bedzie wiedzial, ze juz przestawiles date? Pewnie przestawi jeszcze raz- to samo zrobi linux- no chyba ze w linux-owym skrypcie sprawdzisz jeszcze date z jakims zegarem internetowym i porownasz jaka powinna byc...
> 
> ale jak zadziala windows- to nie wiem, raczej zmieni jeszcze raz.

 Przecież nie można mieć 2 systemów naraz odpalonych w momencie zmiany czasu

wg mnie to wystarczy ustawić CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes", żeby się zegar systemowy też przestawił, w każdym razie ja tak mam ustawione i czas jest wyświetlany prawidłowo w Gentoo i pod windą

z tym, że mam TIMEZONE="right/Poland", ale to chyba nie ma akurat znaczenia

poza tym chyba trzeba jeszcze mieć odpowiednie /etc/localtime

----------

## chomzee

 *znal wrote:*   

> Przecież nie można mieć 2 systemów naraz odpalonych w momencie zmiany czasu

 

No nie można mieć, ale jeżeli windows nie był uruchomiony podczas zmiany czasu, to zmieni się przy kolejnym uruchomieniu.

Jak sobie z tym poradzić? Po zmianie czasu po prostu należy uruchomić windows, który zrobi to co trzeba za nas. Jak czas ustawiony ,,po windosowemu'' to niech windows się tym zajmuje.

----------

## cinek810

hym.. a nie jest przypadkiem tak, ze windows przestawia sobie zegar jak nadchodzi na to czas. Gdy to zrobi zapisuje sobie gdzies ze zrobil? W takim przypadku gdyby linux przestawił czas, to windows przestawiłby go jeszcze raz..  (nie wiem jak to jest, bo nie pracowałem od czasów win '98 na systemach microsoftu)

a propos opcja o ktorej mowisz odpowiada za zapisanie czasu ustawionego w systemie do zegara sprzetowego (biosu) przy zamykaniu komputera, wiec wczesniej musi dojsc do zmiany ustawionej godziny - Z tego co tutaj przeczytalem, autor tematu twierdzi, ze do przestawienia godziny u Niego w ogole nie doszło, więc nie w tym problem, że ustawienie się nie zapisało..

----------

## kolszak

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> hym.. a nie jest przypadkiem tak, ze windows przestawia sobie zegar jak nadchodzi na to czas. Gdy to zrobi zapisuje sobie gdzies ze zrobil? W takim przypadku gdyby linux przestawił czas, to windows przestawiłby go jeszcze raz..

 

dokladnie tak by bylo.

----------

## maczo

No dobra, czyli podsumowując nie da się dwóch systemów pogodzić   :Confused:   i ogólnie jest lipa.

Ale to w sumie logiczne, bo systemy przecież się nie informują o tym czy już zminiały czas czy nie.

Jakby obydwa systemy jechały na UTC byłby luzik a tak jest konieczność weryfikacji ręcznej.

Będę musiał nauczyć się z tym żyć.

----------

## znal

Hmm, no niby logiczne, ale mimo wszystko to nie do końca się zgadza (ew. u mnie jest coś inaczej, albo źle rozumiem).

W Gentoo mam ustawiony CLOCK="local" i synchronizację via ntpdate+przestawianie zegara sprzętowego, czyli czas jest zawsze ok.

Natomiast w windzie mam ustawioną tylko automatyczną zmianę letni/zimowy bez synchronizacji.

Najpierw po zmianie był uruchamiany Linuks. Z poprzednich postów wynika, że winda powinna sama przestawić czas w momencie 1 odpalenia po zmianie czasu. Jednak tak się nie stało, godzina od razu była OK.

----------

## Bialy

To jest pytanie do programistow M$:

"Czy Windno ma jakas funkcje wylapujaca zmiane czasu?"

----------

